# The Journalism Woodward & Bernstein Watergate Inspired



## Mrs. M. (Nov 3, 2016)

Woodward and Bernstein (center) discussing the Watergate Scandal

In 1972 Bob Woodward and Carl Bernstein's investigation broke the biggest story in in US political history. The four year partnership of the two journalists led to the indictments of 40 White House officials and the resignation of President Nixon.

During their four year investigation their efforts were dismissed by the White House as a "third-rate burglary." Both journalists were mocked and ridiculed but the two men continued to stay focused on their work. Their investigative journalism led to a Pulitzer prize for the newspaper they worked for and an apology from (then) White House Press secretary Ron Zeigler who had previously criticized the journalists and their articles. The lesson for investigative journalists of their era is no different than it is for today's investigative journalists.  Stay with it.  Don't break down, breakthrough.

 All truth passes through three stages. First, it is ridiculed. Second, it is violently opposed. Third, it is accepted as being self-evident.
-Arthur Schopenhauer

The truth is not something that can remain hidden.  Eventually the truth will come out and the scoffers will either offer an apology or fade into the woodwork.  Cowards are not recipients of prestigious awards. They are only awarded the infamy of ill repute which they so richly deserve.  As the saying goes, any dead fish can float downstream but it takes a live one to swim against the current.  Not only did Woodward and Bernstein swim against the current, their victory was publicly acknowledged and later preserved by respected historians and educators.

The Harry Ransom Center at the University of Texas at Austin has an online exhibit of Woodward and Bernstein's Watergate papers.
Bob Woodward and Carl Bernstein: An Inventory of Their Watergate Papers at the                     Harry Ransom Center


While viewing the Harry Ransom Center online, I learned an interesting detail of the case.  Woodward and Bernstein discovered that after Nixon resigned, many high-level White House and government personnel were willing to talk to them and give their side of the story.  With the help of two hired research assistants, they were able to interview nearly 400 people by promising them anonymity which made it possible for these people to hold onto their jobs.
Bob Woodward and Carl Bernstein: An Inventory of Their Watergate Papers at the                     Harry Ransom Center

This is an interesting observation because it reveals one of the traits of human nature. Self-preservation.  Intimidation is a powerful weapon which wields the sword of fear over those who are within its reach.  The victim's focus is no longer on justice and truth but rather on protecting themselves from the dangers of exposing the truth (so that justice can prevail).  When the highest levels of government are named in an investigation, any witnesses with damaging information might well ask, "What will happen to me if I come forward?"

On October 7, 2016 Zerohedge.com wrote a story about an intervention by the White House to suppress Hillary Clinton's email scandal - leaked emails.
White House Intervened To Suppress Hillary 'Secret Server' Scandal, Leaked Emails Reveal | Zero Hedge

They referenced an article written by Journalist Tyler Durden which asked the question, How is this not classified?   The story investigates President Barack Obama's use of a pseudonym in emails to Hillary Clinton which were found on her private server.
"How Is This Not Classified?"- Obama Used A Pseudonym In Emails With Hillary, FBI Data Dump Reveals | Zero Hedge

It has recently come to light that the Department of Justice (DOJ) has appointed Peter Kadzick to help the FBI in their re-opened investigation into Hillary Clinton's email server.  Peter Kadzick is reportedly one of John Podesta's close friends.  According to a Wikileaks email, Kadzick was identified by Clinton's Campaign Chairman as "the man who kept me out of jail."  Zerohedge.com reported that Kadzik lobbied Podesta ( then WH Chief of Staff ) to pardon his billionaire, tax dodger fugitive client Marc Rich, whose wife gave $1 million to the Clintons and other Democrats prior to the pardon.
John Podesta's Best Friend At The DOJ Will Be In Charge Of The DOJ's Probe Into Huma Abedin Emails | Zero Hedge

In order for the FBI to conduct a proper criminal investigation they must have the freedom to move forward without hindrance.  With a Clinton ally heading up the Department of Justice to assist the FBI in the investigation of Hillary Clinton's email server, the conflict of interest is blatantly obvious. The mainstream media has avoided pointing this out.  This speaks volumes about the level of corruption within and the fear without which is rising to a crescendo as November 8th draws closer.

There are two possible outcomes to this unprecedented case of a presidential candidate under FBI criminal investigation.  The American people will demand that Hillary Clinton be indicted and an additional investigation into the biggest election fraud scandal in history will ensue or the FBI will be delayed in their investigation until Obama leaves office. Honest Investigative journalists (non-MSM), like Woodward and Bernstein will have to wait to interview those who were too afraid to speak up while a corrupt administration remained in power.

Either way, the outcome does not look good for Hillary Clinton. She has underestimated the determination of the FBI, the will of the American people and the power of truth.

The aftermath of Woodward & Bernstein's Investigative Journalism to uncover the truth is preserved in the WP Archives:

 After Nixon's re-election in November 1972, many thought the story would die, but Woodward and Bernstein continued their investigation with increasing competition from other news agencies. A special Senate investigating committee was formed to look into Nixon's campaign activities, and on April 30, 1973, due to the mounting evidence of their personal involvement, Nixon's Chief of Staff H. R. Haldeman, Domestic Affairs Advisor John Ehrlichman, and Attorney General Richard Kleindienst all resigned and Presidential Counsel John Dean was fired. The following day, White House Press Secretary Ron Ziegler apologized to Woodward, Bernstein, and _The Washington Post_ for his previous criticism of their stories. Several days later _The Washington Post_ received the Pulitzer Prize for Woodward and Bernstein's Watergate reporting.
The Woodward and Bernstein Watergate Papers :: The Washington Post

There are many parallels between Watergate and Hillarygate.  As in the story of Nixon's re-election in 1972, many thought the story would die.  They were dead wrong.  Truth does not die. Truth will outlive its most formidable enemy. Those involved in Watergate were indicted. Those involved in Hillarygate should be.

Investigative Journalism is a quest for truth that uncovers what is wrong and fights for what is right.   Discovery is a process.  Hard cases are difficult and the impossible takes some time. Stay on the trail of truth for the sake of the American people and remember that America is the land of the free and the home of the brave.  Not the land of slaves and cowards.

The following dialogue comes out of Woodward and Bernstein's book, "All the Presidents Men," which was made into a movie:
*
Scott, Foreign Editor*: It's a dangerous story for this paper.
*
Ben Bradlee*: How dangerous?

*Scott, Foreign Editor*: Well, it's not that we're using nameless sources that bothers me. Or that everything we print, the White House denies. Or that no other papers are reprinting our stuff.
*
Howard Simons*: What then?
*
Scott, Foreign Editor*: Look, there are two thousand reporters in this town, are there five on Watergate? When did the Washington Post suddenly get the monopoly on wisdom? Why would the republicans do it? McGovern's self-destructed just like Humphries, Muskie, the bunch of them. I don't believe this story. It doesn't make sense.
The American Chef: WOODWARD AND BERNSTEIN

History is repeating itself and with that comes the opportunity to join the ranks of Bob Woodward and Carl Bernstein.  The story of Hillarygate email server is bigger than Watergate. Yet not a single mainstream media journalist is willing to report the true story.  There are a few independent journalists who are investigating and reporting the truth about the Hillarygate scandal but none of the mainstream media (MSM) are willing to reprint their stories.  It is a small number who have earned the right to call themselves journalists these days.  Still there has never been a better time in American history to be a writer.

The journalism Woodward and Bernstein Watergate inspired was to people who will fight for the truth because the truth is worth fighting for.  A few will.  Most won't.
​




Pulitzer Prize Winning Journalists​

__________________________________________________________________


----------

